# Let it run out of gas ??



## Harabingatz (Sep 3, 2013)

Or just leave the fuel inside, every 2 months or so, start it up, let it run for 15-20 mins, then shut off. I know it's the wrong time of year to ask this question but I have a bet with my neighbor.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

This question comes up all the time and there is no definitive answer. With modern "stabilizers" for ethanol gasoline, you can leave gas in your small engines for at least 6 months, and probably much longer. I am an old guy who has always run my small engines dry and then fogged the cylinder and carb and have never had a "no start" situation in the new season. Different strokes for different folks. MH


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I love Stabil......works great for me.....put away lawnmower and snowblower. Always a easy start come whatever season.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There is no one specific right answer to summer storage.
there are pros and cons either way..

For several years I was a "leave gas in it" guy, because of the theory that leaving gas in it "lubricates" gaskets, which might dry out otherwise..
and because of the theory that draining the gas lines and storing it "dry" could leave small amounts of gas behind, in the carb and the fuel line, you could never get it ALL out, and that small amount of leftover gas would be *more* likely to dry out and cause sticky varnish! but if you left the whole system full of gas, that wouldnt happen..
all good theorys..

But now I have switched to the "drain it fully for the summer" side of the coin..
because the gas quality is so bad these days! that I think its just better to get it all out of there for 8-months of storage. I try to get as much gas out as possible, and leave the gas tank off and covered lossly with a rag for a few weeks, to try to let the remainder evaporate away..drain the carb bowl too.

IMO, either way is probably fine. More people do prefer the "full drain" route though..60/40 in favor of draining..we had a poll:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ore-your-engine-without-fuel-over-summer.html

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i drain all the gas out by removing the carb bowl and draining the gas into a container so i can use it in my mower. i then squirt some oil in the cylinder, put the plug back in, and put it away for the summer/winter


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

At the end of every season I undo the gas line at the tank, drain the tank, and run the rest of the gas out of the engine. I do the same for my lawnmowers too, they always fire right up as soon as I pour gas in them.

I forgot to drain my old Cooper Clipper mower about a year and a half ago though. I never use it, and I'm gonna have to clean that mess out next spring.....


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

43128 said:


> i drain all the gas out by removing the carb bowl and draining the gas into a container so i can use it in my mower. i then squirt some oil in the cylinder, put the plug back in, and put it away for the summer/winter


+1. That's exactly what I do every year with all my equipment, never had a problem when I restart the following season.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm becoming a believer in the drain it dry school. It seems even with the stabilizer it is becoming more of a problem keeping the gasoline in good condition. I *never* ever thought that I'd change my thinking on this. In the poll that Scot posted I was one of the monirity to vote for keeping the fuel in the machine.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I'm becoming a believer in the drain it dry school. It seems even with the stabilizer it is becoming more of a problem keeping the gasoline in good condition. I *never* ever thought that I'd change my thinking on this. In the poll that Scot posted I was one of the monirity to vote for keeping the fuel in the machine.


 I guess it might be the way as long as they are shoving ethanol down on us. Without ethanol I would be definitively in the leave the gas camp.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll pump the gas out of the tank back into the gas can and run it dry, when I remember.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I drain the gas from the tank and run the bowl dry. If the engine has a metal tank on it I give the inside of the tank a spritz of wd40 to coat the bare metal. I remove the plug and put a bit of oil down the spark plug hole, pull the engine over several times with the plug out then put the engine on TDC with and put the plug back. Never had a no start condition the next season of use. I do this with all my OPE


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I normally run the gas out in my ariens but last yr I left it in with stabil. I went to start it the other day and she won't fire. I hope to get the time today and get it going.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I never drain. Just use a bit of marine Sta*bil in every tank. Never have any problems. Machines fire right up the next season.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

For many years I was fine just leaving them wet with fuel from the pump. As a precaution I escalated to Stabil and when E10 came around went with the Marine flavor. That was until the December when 5 of 6 wouldn't start. They all responded to bowl flushes so it wasn't too painful. I now siphon the tank and run it till it dies. I just line them up in April when they go into storage. I think it's been 3-4 years with perfect recoveries.

One variable may be the fuel du jour when you get your gas can filled. I assume the nature of winter blend fuels varies with latitude both in formula and timing.

Pete


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Spectrum said:


> For many years I was fine just leaving them wet with fuel from the pump. As a precaution I escalated to Stabil and when E10 came around went with the Marine flavor. That was until the December when 5 of 6 wouldn't start. They all responded to bowl flushes so it wasn't too painful. I now siphon the tank and run it till it dies. I just line them up in April when they go into storage. I think it's been 3-4 years with perfect recoveries.
> 
> One variable may be the fuel du jour when you get your gas can filled. I assume the nature of winter blend fuels varies with latitude both in formula and timing.
> 
> Pete


 well pete to cut down on fuel related problems all states sell winter fuel about the same time so someone traveling from south to north doesn't have a problem


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well pete to cut down on fuel related problems all states sell winter fuel about the same time so someone traveling from south to north doesn't have a problem


 If you ask me with this ethanol brou haha I'd rather go back to adding gaz line anti freeze and if one always kept their fuel tank full to eliminate condensation, everyone would be better off.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing the drain scenario. I drained our generator and emptied the carb a while back because I didn't want to constantly deal with it. 
I meant to run my pressure washer out 2 summers ago and never got around to it and then never got to use it this summer so I'll be pulling the carb off next summer. 

**** shame too because it took 3 attempts to get it running right after I bought it used and I had it perfect!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's say I put Ethanol free gasoline from Shell V-Power, certified to have ZERO ethanol? I also put stabilizers. 

I'm 30 years old and it is my first house. My lawn mower, pressure washer (both from Honda) and Leaf Blower, Brush-Cutter and Edge Trimmer (all from Stihl) have Ethanol free gaz in them with stabilizers. 

We'll see next spring how my machines react. (Crosses Fingers)



> 2. Is Shell V-Power premium gasoline safe for all vehicles?
> 
> Shell V-Power is effective in all gasoline-powered engines found in conventional, modern and hybrid vehicles as well as motorcycles, snowmobiles, and leisure marine vehicles.
> Tested in today’s advanced turbo-charged and direct injection engines, Shell V-Power helps resist thermal breakdown at high temperatures, actively protecting against gunk under tough engine conditions.
> *Shell V-Power premium gasoline in Canada does not contain ethanol.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Chris, ya never know. You might get some fresh gas in there and pull the cord and have it purr.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i run ethanol free gas in all my small engines and don't even worry about draining the fuel. every spring my lawn mower starts just like i was using it yesterday.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't have a convenient source for E0, but I use Stabil all winter. For summer storage, what about burning dry or draining, adding a can of Trufuel and running long enough to get it through the system?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Why bother with $6 a quart "Trufuel" when you can just siphon the tank and run it dry and be good to go next season with fresh fuel


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Chris, ya never know. You might get some fresh gas in there and pull the cord and have it purr.


I can hope, people are telling me Hondas can sit with less problems than others and it is a GX200, but we'll see.

I'm expecting the worst right now as I only have access to 10% ethanol.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gas*



KaRLiToS said:


> Let's say I put Ethanol free gasoline from Shell V-Power, certified to have ZERO ethanol? I also put stabilizers.
> 
> I'm 30 years old and it is my first house. My lawn mower, pressure washer (both from Honda) and Leaf Blower, Brush-Cutter and Edge Trimmer (all from Stihl) have Ethanol free gaz in them with stabilizers.
> 
> We'll see next spring how my machines react. (Crosses Fingers)


Pretty much what I'm doing now. I get non-oxygenated gas (no alcohol) for all my small engine products along with the Vette and T-Bird for winter storage. I add Seafoam to it and use the same gas in both the lawnmower along with the snowblowers.
I top off the tanks and run it for a little while in all of them. On the small engines I shut down the gas valves and run the carb dry and fog the cylinders.
I've not had any engine problems doing this for the last few years on the small engines nor with the cars coming out of winter storage.
What I have had was issues before my local station started selling non-oxygenated gas on a couple small engines. Even using Stabil (which I now use Seafoam), it plugged up the carbs for until recent years I ran the small engines dry.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> Pretty much what I'm doing now. I get non-oxygenated gas (no alcohol) for all my small engine products along with the Vette and T-Bird for winter storage. I add Seafoam to it and use the same gas in both the lawnmower along with the snowblowers.
> I top off the tanks and run it for a little while in all of them. On the small engines I shut down the gas valves and run the carb dry and fog the cylinders.
> I've not had any engine problems doing this for the last few years on the small engines nor with the cars coming out of winter storage.
> What I have had was issues before my local station started selling non-oxygenated gas on a couple small engines. Even using Stabil (which I now use Seafoam), it plugged up the carbs for until recent years I ran the small engines dry.



What is meant by "fogging the cylinders".
Do they sell a product with a hose to do this or something?

I've always read owners manuals that say to pour a tablespoon of oil in the spark plug hole but that always seemed like asking to gum things up more than anything so I've never done it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ChrisJ said:


> I'm expecting the worst right now as I only have access to 10% ethanol.


Have you tried:

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada

?

Scot


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Have you tried:
> 
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada
> 
> ...


Hi Scot,

No, because NJ does not allow the sale of it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ChrisJ said:


> Hi Scot,
> 
> No, because NJ does not allow the sale of it.


Wow! and I thought NY state was bad!
sorry to hear that.. 

Scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fogging oil is made by a bunch of manufacturers, I've used evinrude and stabil with success:


----------

